# Edges seem pretty badly rusted...



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

andy_d said:


> I guess I didn't store my snowboard properly as the edges are pretty rusted.
> 
> If a drop it at a store for a proper tuning, should it take over the edges? The snowboard is only about a year old so I obviously want to still ride it etc.


Have you tried anything to get the rust off? Like steel wool or Brillo pads?

Where do you live, and where did you store your board? (Just curious as to what conditions could cause that much rust in a fairly short time)


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I live in New York. I dried out my board and stored it in my snowboarding bag back in May on my last ride

I haven't tried those options as I don't own either. Would a good tune take care of it then? I don't know how to do it myself but do want to learn. I just rather do it with someone as opposed to watching videos. Will be going to a learning session at REI in January.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

andy_d said:


> I live in New York. I dried out my board and stored it in my snowboarding bag back in May on my last ride
> 
> I haven't tried those options as I don't own either. Would a good tune take care of it then? I don't know how to do it myself but do want to learn. I just rather do it with someone as opposed to watching videos. Will be going to a learning session at REI in January.


Yup. A board shop will take care of it for ya.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok appreciate the help!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Unless you've got rust eating holes in the edges,..? It'll proly come of after your first few runs. If the edges are dull? Then get it tuned. If not? a gummy stone, cheap steel wool, or do nothing and let the snow scrape it off! 

As for storage,..? I was told early on NOT to store it airtight in the bag. Condensation can and will occur to surface rust the edges. If you put the board in your bag? Don't zip it all the way. Let the air flow in and out.

Also,.. Just because you board was dry,… Did your bag have any residual moisture soaked into it after all season? Padded? Non?


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

All good questions - I can't say for sure since it's been a few months but I'll definitely keep that in mind going forward.

But I'm confused too on storing. I read you shouldn't leave it out and about as well because of humidity condensation over the summer


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

andy_d said:


> All good questions - I can't say for sure since it's been a few months but I'll definitely keep that in mind going forward.
> 
> But I'm confused too on storing. I read you shouldn't leave it out and about as well because of humidity condensation over the summer


Unless you're in florida or the tropics somewhere,.. Exposed to sea air or some such? I really wouldn't sweat it too much. I've got three boards. One bag. So two boards stay out always. I've had them stored in my room for the summer and also left them stored in the garage all summer. (…and MI. gets fairly humid come summer!) It is surface rust and not really a big deal.


It would maybe become a problem if you left them unused for several seasons and really gave the rust a chance to start rotting _into_ the edges! Otherwise, don't over think this. Go ahead and store it in the bag. It's good protection from dirt, dust, dings & whatnot! If the rust bothers, just leave the zipper open a few inches for some airflow!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You can also collect all those little white packets that come in boxes of things like shoes and toss a few of those in. I'd say some rice but that isn't so good for pest control.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> You can also collect all those little white packets that come in boxes of things like shoes and toss a few of those in. *I'd say some rice but that isn't so good for pest control.*


:lol: Yeah,… No Shit, eh? A little surface rust would be *nothing* compared to rat chewed edges! :eyetwitch2:  :hairy:


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Hah OK thanks guys.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Next year, just rub some wax on the metal before you put it away: Chapstick, a candle, etc. all work well.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

OK cool. Will definitely note all this stuff down. Great tips


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bones said:


> Next year, just rub some wax on the metal before you put it away: Chapstick, a candle, etc. all work well.


Yup!!! Completely forgot about that tip! Don't need to melt it even. Just crayon the edges with it!

Good tip!!!!


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

You can use a gummy stone to remove rust. If you ever plan on learning how to tune your board yourself your going to need a few.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd just ride it. If it's surface rust it will just come off. Edges will get rust overnight sometimes, especially when they are on a rack for trips or in a moist environment.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Well the board needs a tune so might as well bring it to the shop this time around

I have a dakine kit I bought a while ago which doesn't have a gummy stone. I'll be sure to get one


----------



## lprevs (Sep 8, 2014)

95% sure it will come off. My were completely rusted and it fixed them like new. I mean why not get the edges done anyway and you can always ask if it will take off the rust.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah. I actually spoke to a few friends yesterday. They are going to have a training session at a skate shop next Saturday so will be learning from them on how to handle tuning etc


----------

